# most effective " smoke bomb"



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

hi all,

car is getting on a bit and starting to smell a bit musty/old - i have tried the normal air fresheners but that just masks the smell - is there a smoke bomb that will kill bacteria?

i dont have the option of a wet/dry vac so im stuck.


----------



## GTiHigh (May 7, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=121677


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks but thats a liquid and not a smoke bomb.

anyone know if there is a similar product in smoke bobm style? i have been looking but cant find reference to one.


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

This is what you are looking for. I am going to buy one myself but was hoping to come across a different fragrance.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dakota-Odor-B...66:2|39:1|72:1683|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry just realised there are seven different fragrances. Going to place an order now.


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

perfect thankyou....... having read the blurb its a bit more than an air freshener so exactly what i am after


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Yea, you put it under your seat and come back in two hours I think.


----------



## GTiHigh (May 7, 2009)

:lol: Sorry Swiss, I didn't realise you actually ment a "smoke bomb", thought it was just a saying for something that'd work quickly... 

I've now learnt something else.. haha

Cheers


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

see here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=121313


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Im reviewing something at the moment - I ll try and get a write up later this week -


----------



## johnpigg (Oct 28, 2008)

I've used this one from Halfords before, and it works very well.
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_224996_langId_-1_categoryId_165632#dtab
http://commaoil.com/News/newsairconcleanhtm.htm


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

ta but nothing to do with the aircon tho


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

If you have an InStore near you check out their car section, I picked up a Car-Pride air con cleaner & purifier for £2.99, seems to have done the job.

Probably not as good as the more expensive ones but for £2.99 worth a shot!


----------

